
Microsoft shows off its 'Centaurus' dual-screen laptop ahead of Apple's WWDC - RmDen
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-shows-off-its-centaurus-dual-screen-laptop-ahead-of-apples-wwdc/
======
smush
I really loved the Courier idea; even if all it was going to be was a voice-
enabled two-screen OneNote w/ UI refresh I was going to get one.

As it stands, I dare not hope for this to actually become a shipping product
given Microsoft's past history of hyping up cool ideas on hardware (Courier)
and software (WinFS) that often don't quite get to the market.

